# DISCOUNT TICKETS to the Walt Disney World Resort



## WebmasterCorey

The DIS is affiliated with *Undercover Tourist *for discount tickets to Walt Disney World. *CLICK HERE*

Buy your Disney Theme Park tickets in advance to save money and secure your park reservation. All Park tickets purchased through *Undercover Tourist* may be added to My Disney Experience and MagicBands.

Undercover Tourist offers refundable Walt Disney World E-tickets & physical tickets! Tickets must have been purchased within the last 365 days, not modified, and not gone past the start date selected. (See ticket details for full refund policy.) *CLICK HERE*


----------



## cccory

We have always used Undercover Tourist.  They are great!


----------



## coachk34

I purchased 5 day single park tickets the last week of June via Maple Leaf.  I am trying to add Genie+ to all 5 days, but the app says "Selected tickets have already been upgraded to include Genie+ service".  This is not true as Maple Leaf does not sell tickets with Genie+ already added.  What am I missing?  How do I need to go about adding Genie+?  Thanks


----------



## WebmasterCorey

coachk34 said:


> I purchased 5 day single park tickets the last week of June via Maple Leaf.  I am trying to add Genie+ to all 5 days, but the app says "Selected tickets have already been upgraded to include Genie+ service".  This is not true as Maple Leaf does not sell tickets with Genie+ already added.  What am I missing?  How do I need to go about adding Genie+?  Thanks



You need to contact them about it. We only work with Undercover Tourist and Dreams Unlimited Travel on the DIS.


----------



## Hans Olo

Hey there! I bought my tickets from Undercover Tourist. When I got the email I linked the tickets to My Disney Experience and assigned a ticket to each person. 
I just got my cards in the mail and wanted to switch a couple characters with each other. My kiddo is a little bummed that his is Minnie lol Is there any way I can do this? 
thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

Yes; you can reassign unused tickets in the MDE app/web site.


----------



## desl10

My husbands' work place uses the website Beneplace. I have compared the tickets from Disney, undercover tourist, and beneplace and the Beneplace website is the best price. Anyone use this website before?
when adding to the cart this is the description
"A will call certificate will be emailed to you once your order is processed. Once received, immediately link your ticket to My Disney Experience and make a Disney Park Pass reservation for your desired date and park. Your admission is not guaranteed until you have made a reservation. Please present a printed copy with a valid photo ID at one of the sales locations listed on your certificate. Disney reserves the right to cancel reservations, orders, purchases, and tickets in whole or in part.
Availability: Within an hour of your purchase."

Just slightly hesitant. We don't have Magic bands and plan to link to MDE


----------



## lanejudy

@desl10   That sounds very similar to Tickets at Work.  Pretty much all tickets are electronic now -- you receive the ticket numbers, enter to MDE, make your theme park reservations.  Then you may use a MagicBand, the MagicMobile app, or request a hard plastic ticket at the park.


----------



## libbylatte

Hi there,  Wow this is a great deal for car rental/ticket options!!  Does anyone know if we're able to add Genie + to the tickets after we purchase them?  We just need a one day park hopper ticket and I think I only see 2+ park hoper tickets offered with Genie already included.

Thanks so much!


----------



## lanejudy

WDW doesn't allow G+ to be added to a 1-day ticket in advance.  Price compare those 1-day tickets, usually direct from WDW is the best for those.


----------



## PepperjackDragon

Don’t forget to check sams club. Generally the Best Buy at least a few bucks.


----------



## JBA28

We have always used Undercover Tourist with no issues and it saves a little money as well


----------



## Griffchard

Thanks for the helpful information


----------



## MamaBelle4

Anyone know anything about GovX? It's for first responders. Is it a valid site?


----------



## DeeMc718

cccory said:


> We have always used Undercover Tourist.  They are great!


They are the best!  Used them multiple times for family members.


----------



## Leigh L

MamaBelle4 said:


> Anyone know anything about GovX? It's for first responders. Is it a valid site?


I've not used GovX for theme park tickets, but we've purchased MLB tickets from them many times (2019 was prob the last time though)


----------



## titojackson84

I put in a 3 day park hopper for Sept 19th in both this link and disney’s website. Undercover tourist says you save $34 but the actual difference is $13.93. Am I missing something?


----------



## scrappinginontario

titojackson84 said:


> I put in a 3 day park hopper for Sept 19th in both this link and disney’s website. Undercover tourist says you save $34 but the actual difference is $13.93. Am I missing something?


Disney prices include taxes.  Possibly the initial price on UT is pre-taxes?


----------



## titojackson84

scrappinginontario said:


> Disney prices include taxes.  Possibly the initial price on UT is pre-taxes?


Both are final price UT: 407.22, wdw: 421.15, but UT ways you save $34


----------



## lanejudy

titojackson84 said:


> I put in a 3 day park hopper for Sept 19th in both this link and disney’s website. Undercover tourist says you save $34 but the actual difference is $13.93. Am I missing something?


I believe the stated UT savings is compared to WDW's "gate" price, which is about $20 more than the online purchase price.


----------



## jmaty7

I am looking to buy a 2 day ticket with Genie+ and, after tax, it is actually cheaper online for WDW website than either UC or Sam's. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## CarolynFH

jmaty7 said:


> I am looking to buy a 2 day ticket with Genie+ and, after tax, it is actually cheaper online for WDW website than either UC or Sam's. Am I doing something wrong?


No, you’re fine! One and two day tickets are usually cheaper direct from Disney. Apparently Disney doesn’t discount those when they sell them to the resellers.


----------



## MamaBelle4

UT is running a 2 day flash sale in case that helps anyone!


----------



## aarowned

Hello, Would anyone know the best place to buy single tickets? I tried the disney website but it is only selling me the 14 day ticket?


----------



## scrappinginontario

aarowned said:


> Hello, Would anyone know the best place to buy single tickets? I tried the disney website but it is only selling me the 14 day ticket?


Disney.  I just tried to purchase a 1 day ticket on the app and was able to do so.  Please try that.


----------



## lanejudy

aarowned said:


> Hello, Would anyone know the best place to buy single tickets? I tried the disney website but it is only selling me the 14 day ticket?


Are you in the UK?  I'm not sure what the UK site sells, but it may only be 7-day and 14-day and maybe 21 day.  The U.S. site sells 1-day date-based tickets.  Some authorized resellers also sell 1-day tickets but unlikely to be discounted and may cost more.


----------



## bluedolphin32

I compared two 3 day ticket with Genie+ starting Sept 5, 2022 on UT versus the Disney website and it looked to be about a $25 savings. Is that correct? (I know I won't be able to pre-purchase Genie+ starting June 8. That's why I want to buy them now.)


----------



## DaviVascaino

bluedolphin32 said:


> I compared two 3 day ticket with Genie+ starting Sept 5, 2022 on UT versus the Disney website and it looked to be about a $25 savings. Is that correct? (I know I won't be able to pre-purchase Genie+ starting June 8. That's why I want to buy them now.)


Yes, the savings on UT is not that high, $25 sounds about right


----------



## CarolynFH

bluedolphin32 said:


> I compared two 3 day ticket with Genie+ starting Sept 5, 2022 on UT versus the Disney website and it looked to be about a $25 savings. Is that correct? (I know I won't be able to pre-purchase Genie+ starting June 8. That's why I want to buy them now.)


$25 is about one QS lunch, so not too bad a discount, especially when multiplied by the number of people in your party.


----------



## bluedolphin32

Thank you for your replies!


----------



## DaviVascaino

Hans Olo said:


> Hey there! I bought my tickets from Undercover Tourist. When I got the email I linked the tickets to My Disney Experience and assigned a ticket to each person.
> I just got my cards in the mail and wanted to switch a couple characters with each other. My kiddo is a little bummed that his is Minnie lol Is there any way I can do this?
> thanks!


Have you figure it out the issue? 

I am planning to use maple leaf tickets for out next trip in February.


----------



## SwanVT2

When will AAA have discounted tickets for February 2023?


----------



## lanejudy

SwanVT2 said:


> When will AAA have discounted tickets for February 2023?


WDW and AAA split any partnership several years ago.  Some regional AAA may offer discounted tickets, but I know mine hasn't offered any special for years now.  As a TA they can book you any public offering but special discounts may depend on your local/regional offerings.


----------



## Ratpack

Looking at trying Undercover Tourist for the first time to save a few bucks.  But I have a question.  Can I still add memory maker to just a room only reservation?


----------



## escriven75

Ratpack said:


> Looking at trying Undercover Tourist for the first time to save a few bucks.  But I have a question.  Can I still add memory maker to just a room only reservation?


I've always booked my resort rez as room only, bought tickets from Undercover and purchased memory maker....no problems at all linking all of that up to our MDE and Magicbands. Just remember to buy your Memory Maker >3 before arrival day to make sure all of your pictures are accounted for. Have fun!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

We’ve bought from UT for years- they are great. This year though Boardwalk Ticketing had the best prices - they were also awesome. Got the email ticket code in an hour and uploaded right into MDE, easy peasy. Saved us $70 from UT, and who knows how much more from buying from Disney.

Hope this helps someone else!


----------



## DaviVascaino

any advantage of ordering from WDW directly or undercover tourist? I can save $100ish ordering from UT


----------



## CarolynFH

DaviVascaino said:


> any advantage of ordering from WDW directly or undercover tourist? I can save $100ish ordering from UT


If you order from Disney online, they’ll link to MDE immediately. From UT, you have to link them yourself. We’ve ordered from UT several times, and I can’t think of a downside.


----------



## Ratpack

Any issues using Boardwalk Ticketing?  They are $60 cheaper than UC.


----------



## iexaltu

Never heard of  Boardwalk Ticketing but I'm about to research them. We can all use the savings


----------



## marx

Ratpack said:


> Any issues using Boardwalk Ticketing?  They are $60 cheaper than UC.


I placed an order through them earlier today. 3 day park hopper was about $13 less per ticket than UT. However (!), I did not receive an email confirmation of the order, and they have not responded to my email query from a few hours ago either.  I'll update either way. (My credit card was not charged yet. Giving the benefit of the doubt that it's a small operation and it takes time to process an order).

Edited to add:  I received an email response from them. They said I should expect the Disney confirmation code sometime tomorrow.


----------



## marx

marx said:


> I placed an order through them earlier today. 3 day park hopper was about $13 less per ticket than UT. However (!), I did not receive an email confirmation of the order, and they have not responded to my email query from a few hours ago either.  I'll update either way. (My credit card was not charged yet. Giving the benefit of the doubt that it's a small operation and it takes time to process an order).
> 
> Edited to add:  I received an email response from them. They said I should expect the Disney confirmation code sometime tomorrow.


I received the confirmation code shortly after the email mentioned above.  About 6 hours after placing the order. I successfully added the tickets to MDE.

For the 3 Day Hoppers starting September 23:
Disney direct: $457.09
Undercover Tourist: $441.64
Boardwalk Ticketing: $429.08

Important to note that Boardwalk Ticketing passes are final sales. UT will provide a refund with a small service fee.  (Tickets from either vendor can be changed within MDE following Disney change rules).


----------



## SwanVT2

marx said:


> I received the confirmation code shortly after the email mentioned above.  About 6 hours after placing the order. I successfully added the tickets to MDE.
> 
> For the 3 Day Hoppers starting September 23:
> Disney direct: $457.09
> Undercover Tourist: $441.64
> Boardwalk Ticketing: $429.08
> 
> Important to note that Boardwalk Ticketing passes are final sales. UT will provide a refund with a small service fee.  (Tickets from either vendor can be changed within MDE following Disney change rules).


When you say final sales, do you mean you can't change the dates the tickets are used?  I talked to a AAA agent who said that early August discounted Disney tickets (I think with the caveat that you buy 4 or 5 days or more) will be available.


----------



## marx

SwanVT2 said:


> When you say final sales, do you mean you can't change the dates the tickets are used?  I talked to a AAA agent who said that early August discounted Disney tickets (I think with the caveat that you buy 4 or 5 days or more) will be available.


From the Boardwalk Ticketing Terms and Conditions page: "All tickets and options are nontransferable and nonrefundable and exclude activities/events separately priced". You can likely change the dates within MDE though following Disney's change rules.


----------



## marx

marx said:


> I received the confirmation code shortly after the email mentioned above.  About 6 hours after placing the order. I successfully added the tickets to MDE.
> 
> For the 3 Day Hoppers starting September 23:
> Disney direct: $457.09
> Undercover Tourist: $441.64
> Boardwalk Ticketing: $429.08
> 
> Important to note that Boardwalk Ticketing passes are final sales. UT will provide a refund with a small service fee.  (Tickets from either vendor can be changed within MDE following Disney change rules).


For those who have Tickets at Work (I do). The price is actually higher than Disney's online price!
Tickets at Work 3 day hopper (starting 9/23): $477.09
(The Tickets at Work site says this is $38.74 off gate)


----------



## lanejudy

marx said:


> The Tickets at Work site says this is $38.74 off gate)


“Gate price” means walk up to the ticket window and buy a ticket.  It is higher than the WDW online prices.  Sometimes the authorized resellers do not have lower prices on the fewer-days tickets like single-day or 2-day or maybe 3-day because WDW doesn’t sell them to the resellers at a discount.


----------



## DisneyFamNYC

I tried buying from UT twice and both times I forgot that don't sell next day or same day tickets.  Have to order at least 2 days in advance.


----------



## mbh106

What is the best way anyone has found to save at UT using discounted gift cards or credit card rewards?


----------



## Boardwalk III

I have an annual pass and am  heading down in October for a 5- day visit with a friend. She’ll need to buy a ticket which will be a 4 or 5 day park hopper. Is there any benefit to buying direct from Disney vs Undercover Tourist, or vice-versa? Ideally I’d like it to be re-assignable and/or refundable if for some reason she can’t make it. 

Many thanks!


----------



## lrabor3

WE used undercover tourist and saved a lot of money last time we went!


----------



## TinkAgainU

I believe UT is refundable WITH a %5 restocking charge.  For someone who cannot easily change dates, refundable might be worth it even with the restocking charge.


----------



## cakebaker

Just checked prices for 10 day hopper adult. Looks like BT is lowest saving $57, UT saves $42. I've never heard of Boardwalk Ticketing so I'm a little antsy about trying them, but I do like saving money. I've done a little reading on the boards and it seems as long you don't have issues with your order. BT is fine, but CS isnt great. Most likely I'll go with UT.  If only Disney sold out of state AP's. We just made a trip in July and between it and this trip, I could've easily bought an AP, plus there will be more trips in the next year. I've got an AP, my grandson and the rest of my bunch does not. Sigh....

UT: 635.64
BT: 619.88
Disney: 677.00


----------



## namelessoracle

Sams Club has tickets cheaper than Disney and sometimes cheaper than Undercover tourist. They are non refundable however.


----------



## jennybvance

JBA28 said:


> We have always used Undercover Tourist with no issues and it saves a little money as well


I have used them alot as well. Are there other discounts or places comparable. I also see Costco advertise anyone use them ?


----------



## namelessoracle

jennybvance said:


> I have used them alot as well. Are there other discounts or places comparable. I also see Costco advertise anyone use them ?


Costco only lets you buy from their travel agent style program, and that pretty much always costs you more than if you spent time building what you wanted yourself. Also they only go 4 months out, which in Disney vacation planning terms is pretty useless.


----------



## CarolynFH

jennybvance said:


> I have used them alot as well. Are there other discounts or places comparable. I also see Costco advertise anyone use them ?


Yes, there's Boardwalk Ticketing https://www.boardwalkticketing.com/, Maple Leaf Tickets https://www.mapleleaftickets.com/, and some people have access to Tickets At Work through their employer.


----------



## BunsenH

I just checker AAA and they are -$83 vs. Disney for two 4-day Park Hoppers. They are not selling 2023 tix yet.


----------



## Princess Tess

I compared prices between WDW, Undercover Tourist and AAA last night and in all categories (4 day base, 5 day base, 4 day hopper, 5 day hopper) AAA was least expensive - we are going 10/23 - 10/30


----------



## MadderAdder

Can an aaa member buy tickets for a non-aaa member?


----------



## lanejudy

MadderAdder said:


> Can an aaa member buy tickets for a non-aaa member?


As far as I know there’s nothing saying they can’t.  Keep in mind AAA discounts are regional so WDW tickets may not be discounted where you live (they aren’t here).


----------



## DVC Sue

We’ve used UT several times and we were very pleased. Any amount of savings off a Disney ticket is wonderful!


----------



## godfather927

I have a question on adding the Water Park and Sports upgrade to a 10-day ticket. We are planning for a 12-day trip in early Jan and aren't quite sure if we'll even have favorable weather for any water park days, but because the max number of theme park days we can buy is 10, we need to fill at least two days with something else. So my question is, if we add the Water Park and Sports upgrade, does that mean we can we can do water parks on two days of the trip without it counting toward our 10 day limit? 

For example, can we do the following:
Day 1-4, each of the 4 main WDW parks
Day 5-6, water parks (same park twice if only one is open)
Day 7-12, repeats of the 4 main parks

Or does going to water parks on Days 5 and 6 mean we used up 2 of our 10 day tickets and so we would be locked out of the parks on days 11, and 12?


----------



## lanejudy

godfather927 said:


> if we add the Water Park and Sports upgrade, does that mean we can we can do water parks on two days of the trip without it counting toward our 10 day limit?


Correct.  The 10 theme park days are counted completely separate from the 10 “plus” entries.  You will have 14 days from the designated start date to use any/all (15 if you also have the hopper).


----------



## godfather927

lanejudy said:


> Correct.  The 10 theme park days are counted completely separate from the 10 “plus” entries.  You will have 14 days from the designated start date to use any/all (15 if you also have the hopper).


Thanks for the info! Now I have to decide if I should play things by ear or just add it ahead of time when buying the 10-day tix. Complicating matters is the fact that it's a much cheaper upgrade via Sam's club website vs all other ticketing site, let alone direct through disney. Also the fact that we'll probably try to play a round of mini-golf at the winterland course, even though the fine print says the add-on package is only good for prior to 4pm.


----------



## godfather927

BunsenH said:


> I just checker AAA and they are -$83 vs. Disney for two 4-day Park Hoppers. *They are not selling 2023 tix yet.*


Does anyone know when AAA typically posts their 2023 ticket prices? I thought it would've been after Sept 1st, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## BunsenH

I recently purchased tix from Boardwalk Ticketing. Their prices were about the same as AAA. The ticket code was emailed within a few hours and the actual ticket cards were sent via UPS a few days following. I entered the codes into MDE and all worked perfectly.


----------



## Twilightstar18

How does the AAA/CAA discount work? The CAA site has a Disney ticket discount link to the WDW website, but the prices seem to be the same as the regular. Do they send you a separate discount code or do you purchase through AAA/CAA. Trying to compare prices with UT and with taxes UT seems better.


----------



## lanejudy

Twilightstar18 said:


> How does the AAA/CAA discount work?


My understanding for AAA (and assume it's the same for CAA) is that individual regions may offer discounts but as a whole WDW and AAA dissolved any relationship several years ago now.  It tends to be the southern regional clubs that offer a discount.  Are you sure the link on the CAA site is for _discounted_ tickets, or just a link to buy tickets - which would be at regular WDW prices.


----------



## godfather927

Ok so here's an interesting "loop-hole" I might've just stumbled across...

When looking to buy 10-day tickets for an upcoming trip, I priced out UT, AAA, and Sam's club. Both standard 10-day base and also with the water & sports upgrade. Oddly enough, AAA was the cheapest for the 10-day base, while Sam's club was the cheapest with the upgrade. So after deciding on pulling the trigger on the upgraded tix, I started looking to renew my long-expired sam's club membership since it would still have been slightly cheaper even after paying to renew the membership for a year. So I went to login in after pricing out the tickets again just to make sure the cost hadn't increased for the days we wanted and oddly enough it let me add them to cart and proceed to checkout. So I entered my cc info and submitted the order, and it actually went through. To double check that I didn't have an active membership I had somehow forgotten about, I tried to do a normal online order and added laundry detergent, and sure enough it wouldn't let me checkout without the $45 renewal fee being automatically added to my cart, confirming my membership is still expired.

So in summary: if you had a Sam's Club account at any point in the past that has since expired, you apparently can still use it to buy disney tix even without an active membership. Might save someone else $45 who is in the same boat.


----------



## godfather927

lanejudy said:


> Correct.  The 10 theme park days are counted completely separate from the 10 “plus” entries.  You will have 14 days from the designated start date to use any/all (15 if you also have the hopper).


Hi, 

Follow-up question: After reading the fine print on adding the Water Park & Sports option, it seems like we can only use on "plus entry" to play one of the mini golf courses per day, and it must be before 4pm. I think this stipulation is still separate from the water park "plus entry". It's yet not clear if either Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon will be open for our stay at the end of the year, but assuming Blizzard Beach is the one that's open, it sounds like Itinerary A is allowed while Itinerary B is not?

Itinerary A:
Ride bus from resort to Disney Springs
Eat Lunch
Ride bus to Blizzard Beach
Enter Water Park
Leave Water Park
Walk to Winter Summerland to play Course 1 before 4pm
Ride bus back to Disney Springs
Eat dinner
Ride bus to Animal Kingdom (or back to resort depending on time)

Itinerary B:
Ride bus from resort to Disney Springs
Eat Lunch
Ride bus to Blizzard Beach
Walk to Winter Summerland to play Course 1
Enter Water Park
Leave Water Park
Walk to Winter Summerland to play Course 2 before 4pm
Ride bus back to Disney Springs
Eat dinner
Ride bus to Animal Kingdom (or back to resort depending on time)


----------



## lanejudy

godfather927 said:


> it sounds like Itinerary A is allowed while Itinerary B is not?



This is what is said about mini-golf on the Water Park and Sports or PH+ option:
_Miniature golf valid for one round. Round must start prior to 4:00 PM. Only one miniature golf visit per day._​
I don't know if there's any wiggle room to that rule; I've never tried it.  Maybe if you leave and then returned if you would be allowed to do 2 rounds of mini-golf; or if it wasn't busy if they would allow it.  Hopefully someone who has tried will comment.

That said, I think your itinerary B is ambitious trying to squeeze 2 rounds of mini-golf and the water park all into a few hours between lunch and dinner.  Of course, timing can make a difference, so an early lunch and late dinner allows more time.  Any time we've been to a water park, we arrived in the morning and ate lunch there and usually just do the water park; then back to the resort to shower/change before dinner at the resort and a quiet evening.  Only one time years ago we did wander from Blizzard Beach to WinterSummerland and take a break for mini-golf during the day.


----------



## godfather927

lanejudy said:


> This is what is said about mini-golf on the Water Park and Sports or PH+ option:
> _Miniature golf valid for one round. Round must start prior to 4:00 PM. Only one miniature golf visit per day._​
> I don't know if there's any wiggle room to that rule; I've never tried it.  Maybe if you leave and then returned if you would be allowed to do 2 rounds of mini-golf; or if it wasn't busy if they would allow it.  Hopefully someone who has tried will comment.
> 
> That said, I think your itinerary B is ambitious trying to squeeze 2 rounds of mini-golf and the water park all into a few hours between lunch and dinner.  Of course, timing can make a difference, so an early lunch and late dinner allows more time.  Any time we've been to a water park, we arrived in the morning and ate lunch there and usually just do the water park; then back to the resort to shower/change before dinner at the resort and a quiet evening.  Only one time years ago we did wander from Blizzard Beach to WinterSummerland and take a break for mini-golf during the day.


The caveat is that we'll be going in late Dec / early Jan so depending on the weather, we probably won't even want to arrive until closer to noon when it starts to warm up and might only be able to tolerate a couple hours of the water park anyhow if the temps are too chilly for us even then. We'll be buying rashguards to help keep us slightly warmer, but my ideal plan is an 11am lunch, then catch a bus to Blizzard Beach to start our first round of golf around 12:30pm. Then do a couple hours at the water park, then squeeze in another round on that second course before 4pm (if it's allowed.) That would put us on track for a dinner back at Disney Springs around 6pm or so.
If not, we'll just have to plan a second water park day (and take an uber there and back instead of dealing with buses at DS), which might be inevitable if the kids really like it there, but becomes more dependent on weather and could impede our other park day plans, ADRs, etc.


----------



## Twilightstar18

In the end I placed an order through Boardwalk ticketing and it worked well. I had 6, 6 day tickets to buy, so I divided it into 2 purchases to see how it went. There was an automatic email generated right away from parksavers with the order details. The confirmation code which can be linked to MDE was sent 5 hours later for the first order, and the next day for the second which I was able to easily link both times.
For 6 day tickets the price was $26 less than UT and $40 less than Disney per ticket which is a nice discount. Thought I would share as I had not heard about Boardwalk until I read this thread, and would use them again.


----------



## nekonekoneko

godfather927 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Follow-up question: After reading the fine print on adding the Water Park & Sports option, it seems like we can only use on "plus entry" to play one of the mini golf courses per day, and it must be before 4pm. I think this stipulation is still separate from the water park "plus entry". It's yet not clear if either Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon will be open for our stay at the end of the year, but assuming Blizzard Beach is the one that's open, it sounds like Itinerary A is allowed while Itinerary B is not?
> 
> Itinerary A:
> Ride bus from resort to Disney Springs
> Eat Lunch
> Ride bus to Blizzard Beach
> Enter Water Park
> Leave Water Park
> Walk to Winter Summerland to play Course 1 before 4pm
> Ride bus back to Disney Springs
> Eat dinner
> Ride bus to Animal Kingdom (or back to resort depending on time)
> 
> Itinerary B:
> Ride bus from resort to Disney Springs
> Eat Lunch
> Ride bus to Blizzard Beach
> Walk to Winter Summerland to play Course 1
> Enter Water Park
> Leave Water Park
> Walk to Winter Summerland to play Course 2 before 4pm
> Ride bus back to Disney Springs
> Eat dinner
> Ride bus to Animal Kingdom (or back to resort depending on time)



I have a question about both of your itineraries.  You'll be going to DAK as your first park that day after dinner.  And if you are going in the winter, the park is probably going to close between 7 and 8 pm.  After dinner, and trying to hoof it from DS to a resort to DAK (remember, there's no direct bus from Disney Springs to any theme park), you'll be looking at like maybe 90 minutes, tops?

I'd be looking at the weather the day you want to do this, and if it's warm, go to the water park, and skip mini-golf.  If it's cold, skip the water park, and do mini-golf.  Then go to DAK and spend more time there.  Your current plan is DS for lunch and dinner, a water park, at least one round of mini-golf, and a theme park, all in one day.  That's a lot to pack in..


----------



## godfather927

nekonekoneko said:


> I have a question about both of your itineraries.  You'll be going to DAK as your first park that day after dinner.  And if you are going in the winter, the park is probably going to close between 7 and 8 pm.  After dinner, and trying to hoof it from DS to a resort to DAK (remember, there's no direct bus from Disney Springs to any theme park), you'll be looking at like maybe 90 minutes, tops?
> 
> I'd be looking at the weather the day you want to do this, and if it's warm, go to the water park, and skip mini-golf.  If it's cold, skip the water park, and do mini-golf.  Then go to DAK and spend more time there.  Your current plan is DS for lunch and dinner, a water park, at least one round of mini-golf, and a theme park, all in one day.  That's a lot to pack in..


Yeah, on paper it definitely looks more ambitious than I thought, but I just picked AK for the sake of the example since we had 3 AK park days planned for it this trip, so it's not that big of a deal if we end up skipping out on it due to time and instead just head back to the hotel after dinner. Likewise, I'm not really sure we'd do actually both rounds of mini golf in the same day, but just curious what the stipulations are in case that's what the kids end up deciding they want to do.

Having never done a Disney Water Park, I definitely want to prioritize that over a 2nd or 3rd visit at any of the main parks. And if we can squeeze in a round of mini-golf while we're right next door (assuming Blizzard Beach), then that's a bonus, but just wasn't sure on how all the "plus visits" work. Like you said, if it's too cold for the water park I'd still like to know if my ticket allows for us to play both courses at mini-golf, or if only one is allowed.


----------



## nekonekoneko

godfather927 said:


> Yeah, on paper it definitely looks more ambitious than I thought, but I just picked AK for the sake of the example since we had 3 AK park days planned for it this trip, so it's not that big of a deal if we end up skipping out on it due to time and instead just head back to the hotel after dinner. Likewise, I'm not really sure we'd do actually both rounds of mini golf in the same day, but just curious what the stipulations are in case that's what the kids end up deciding they want to do.
> 
> Having never done a Disney Water Park, I definitely want to prioritize that over a 2nd or 3rd visit at any of the main parks. And if we can squeeze in a round of mini-golf while we're right next door (assuming Blizzard Beach), then that's a bonus, but just wasn't sure on how all the "plus visits" work. Like you said, if it's too cold for the water park I'd still like to know if my ticket allows for us to play both courses at mini-golf, or if only one is allowed.



Ok, that makes sense.  I've never actually done mini-golf at Disney, so I can't answer that.  But if it's just a theory you're using to brainstorm, then I understand!


----------



## DaviVascaino

Twilightstar18 said:


> In the end I placed an order through Boardwalk ticketing and it worked well. I had 6, 6 day tickets to buy, so I divided it into 2 purchases to see how it went. There was an automatic email generated right away from parksavers with the order details. The confirmation code which can be linked to MDE was sent 5 hours later for the first order, and the next day for the second which I was able to easily link both times.
> For 6 day tickets the price was $26 less than UT and $40 less than Disney per ticket which is a nice discount. Thought I would share as I had not heard about Boardwalk until I read this thread, and would use them again.


thank you, I am buying from them after your review


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Thanks for this thread, it has me looking more at Boardwalk ticketing. We are looking to get Five 10-Day Park Hopper Plus tix.


----------



## DaviVascaino

Just bought 2 tickets (out of 4, will be the other 2 this month) at boardwalk , received my eticket within hours and received the physical ticket in the mail a week later. 

highly recommended, I saved close to $100 compared to UT and $130 compared to WDW


----------



## cakebaker

I've bought tickets with UT many times with no issues, but won't be using them ever again. Their CS during the hurricane was abysmal. We bought tickets to Univeral through them as well as Disney tickets. They absolutely refused to refund or change dates with our Universal tickets due to the parks being closed because of the hurricane. In the end, we managed to re-arrange our days through Universal and kudos to them for taking care of us when they didn't have to!  We also booked a hotel for what was planned to have been our last night. UT stopped answering phones and so she tried chat to cancel the reservation. She was within the window to cancel when she messaged them, buy by the time they finally answered 3 days later, she was not and they refused to cancel and refund the hotel. She has requested a charge back for the resort through her credit card company.  I know UT is favorite here and I expect a slew of responses telling me how great they are- but they weren't for us. I was terribly disappointed in their response at a time that was extremely stressful to start with!


----------



## Jsharp13

Has anyone used UT to book a hotel?  It seems you will link through MDE just like tickets.  Will you be able to check in online?  and use magic band to unlock the door, bypassing the front desk?


----------



## MadderAdder

UT just released a Black Friday ticket deal for WDW - child price for adult ticket! I’m wondering should I buy these now for next fall? To beat the ticket increase? Ahhhh…


----------



## dez1978

MadderAdder said:


> UT just released a Black Friday ticket deal for WDW - child price for adult ticket! I’m wondering should I buy these now for next fall? To beat the ticket increase? Ahhhh…


how many days are you planning on going?  I've found sometimes you can save more money buy buying gift cards at target for 5% off (if you have the target redcard) and buying directly thru disney vs UT or other places.  For instance at UT a 6 day ticket is 584 with taxes.  It's 582 if you buy the gc at Target and use them to pay directly at disney. The 5 day ticket does seem to be a better price thru UT though.


----------



## MadderAdder

dez1978 said:


> how many days are you planning on going?  I've found sometimes you can save more money buy buying gift cards at target for 5% off (if you have the target redcard) and buying directly thru disney vs UT or other places.  For instance at UT a 6 day ticket is 584 with taxes.  It's 582 if you buy the gc at Target and use them to pay directly at disney. The 5 day ticket does seem to be a better price thru UT though.


Three day ticket, plus a Halloween party!


----------



## Momtomouselover

It has been a while since I have tried to add days to a ticket. Can you still purchase an UT or Boardwalk ticket and then add a day while at the parks if needed? You used to be able to do this and they would bridge the ticket, as long as you had a day left, then the add on wouldn’t be very much as opposed to buying a single day ticket.


----------



## lanejudy

Momtomouselover said:


> It has been a while since I have tried to add days to a ticket. Can you still purchase an UT or Boardwalk ticket and then add a day while at the parks if needed? You used to be able to do this and they would bridge the ticket, as long as you had a day left, then the add on wouldn’t be very much as opposed to buying a single day ticket.


Yes, you can upgrade tickets purchased from a third-party vendor -- _IF there are theme park reservations available.  _In the past year, some guests have been denied ability to add a day if any of the days covered by their ticket use-window were "sold out."  So depending on time of year, you may want to make that decision earlier.

As to price-bridging... not anymore.  Your ticket will hold the WDW-online-value as of when you purchase.  So if you buy a ticket from UT today for March 2023, check the price WDW is selling that same ticket online.  That's what you'll be credited.  If prices increase (which we expect on 12/8) adding a day will cost not just the extra day but also the ticket increase.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

Check your pricing with UC.  Boardwalk Ticketing is less.  The fees that is added onto UC makes it more expensive so check your dates.


----------



## Araminta18

Any rumors of BF deals for WDW tickets, besides what UT is running?


----------



## fireflyer

I thought I had read somewhere on Disboard about WDW park tickets being discounted for Disney+ subscribers, but am unable to find that post now.  Does anyone know if that is factual?


----------



## lanejudy

I believe there have been resort and cruise discounts offered for Disney+ subscribers.  I’m not aware of ticket offers though, other than tickets as part of a resort package.


----------

